# 2017 New Year's Resolutions / Goals



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 7, 2016)

2016 Resolutions (Credit to @TMarshall) -> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2016-new-years-resolutions-goals.56261/

Was looking through 2016 resolutions and was like "damn, why didn't I post at the time" lol. So now Imma be the first to participate! 

2x2: Don't practice anyway, just get an official average
3x3: Sub-11s official average
4x4: Sub-45s official average (definitely improve on yau edges, my crux)
5x5: Sub-1:35 official average (My centers and L2E are horrid, improve upon that)
6x6: Start practicing, aim for sub-3
7x7: Don't practice anyway, maybe 2018
SQ1: *Re-learn and practice relentlessly, aim for sub-30 global average* (Obviously this is the puzzle I'm most interested in atm). Drill in algs (didn't do that well before) and have an efficient cube-shape step.
Skewb: Meh
OH: Sub-25 official average
Mega: *This is really ambitious, but sub-1:10 official average.* ATM I'm at 1:26 and atm my intuitive step takes just about 1:10. I know I can improve that a lot. Goal is to make intuitive step much faster. My favorite event.
Pyra: Meh
clock: Mehhhhhhhhhhh
Feet: Nope
FMC: Nope
3,4,5,MBLD: Get an official 3BLD single (but don't worry future ChaiCuber, BLD is low on priority list)

Something new for this thread, post which puzzle goals you want to prioritize!

My Priority: Mega > SQ1 > 4x4 > 3x3 > BLD > remaining


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2016)

Overall Get Better!
3x3: gloabl sub-12, official sub-10 single / sub-12 average
4x4: global sub-45, official sub-40 single / sub-50 average
5x5: global sub-1:35, official sub-1:30 single / sub-1:40 average
2x2: global sub-3.5, official sub-2 single / sub-4 average
BLD: official Mean > 10 minutes
OH: global sub-25, official sub-20 single / sub-25 average
FMC: offcial sub-37 mean
Feet: global sub-2, official sub-1:45 single / sub-2 mean
Mega: global sub-1:20, official sub-1:12 single / sub- 1:20 average
Pyra: global sub-5.5, official sub-4 single / sub-5 average
Squan: global sub-25, official sub-20 single / sub-25 average
Clock: global sub-8.5, official sub-8 single / sub-9 average
Skewb: throw some shade
6x6: global sub-3:20, official sub-3:00 single / sub-3:30 mean
7x7: global sub-4:30, official sub-4:30 single / sub-5:00 mean
4 BLD: official success
Kilominx: global sub-20, UOWR

SR in clock, Kilo, and 1 more.
WR top-100 in 1 event
NR top-100 in 10 events (single or average)
NR top-10 in Clock


Delegate at least 1 comp 
increase my states by 3 (currently 7, probably add AL, TN, and Nats)
Have fun


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2016)

2x2: Don't really care. How about no sup 7 averages and sub sub 5 averages?
3x3: Sub-10 single officially? I already have a couple at home, so maybe I can get one in comp. Sub 13 average officially? I have a 13.2, so why not?
4x4: Sub 1 at home. Sub 1 average in comp would be nice.
5x5: Be sub 2:10. Sub 2 would be nice.
Skewb: Sub 9? Sub 10 average in comp. Try not to kill Logan McGraw.
OH: I'd love to get sub 20, but I don't see that happening. Sub 23 official average I guess.
clock: Sub 10
FMC: Sub 30 single. Official single or mean.
3,4,5,MBLD: Get a few more official successes in 3bld. Getting a MBLD result would be cool.

Something new for this thread, post which puzzle goals you want to prioritize!

My Priority: 3x3>4x4>OH>5x5>clock>skewb>bld>FMC>2x2>MBLD > remaining

They're all pretty close. I just wanna git gud


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 7, 2016)

Go to 4 comps inc World's and UK
4BLD success 
4 points in MBLD 
Top 20 in UK for 3BLD 
Teach someone new how to solve (preferably one of my kids) 
Down a pint sub 3s (UK record?) 
Sub 2min 4x4
Sub 1min OH
Do some 3x3 practice


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Dec 7, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> 2016 Resolutions (Credit to @TMarshall) -> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2016-new-years-resolutions-goals.56261/
> 
> Was looking through 2016 resolutions and was like "damn, why didn't I post at the time" lol. So now Imma be the first to participate!
> 
> ...


For square-1 you should try the roux-n-screw method. I average between 19-24 with it and you don't need many algs.


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2016)

UPDATED 06/04/2017

Competition goals:
3x3: Sub-8 single, sub-10 average
4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-45 average
5x5: Sub-1:25 average
2x2: Sub-2 single, sub-3 average
BLD: Sub-55 single
OH: Sub-15 single, sub-19 average
FMC: Sub-27 single, sub-30 mean
Feet: NAR single and NR mean (32.87 and 39.10)
Mega: Sub-1:20 average
Pyra: Sub-3.5 single, sub-4.5 average
SQ-1: Sub-20 single, Sub-23 average
Clock: No
Skewb: Sub-5 single
6x6: Sub-2:40 single, sub-2:45 mean
7x7: Sub-3:50 single, sub-4:00 mean
4BLD: Sub-5:30 single
5BLD: Sub-12:00 single
MBLD: >=15 points

45 comps (lifetime). Need to average 1.5 a month.
15 states
Top 10 NR in all BigBLD events
4BLD mean maaaaaybe

Other cubing goals:
Corner and center comms for BLD
Switch to all stickerless puzzles
4LLL for Mega
More memo rooms for MBLD
Make Nats finals in Pyra and BLD
Stop using bad algs for everything
Stop using bad turning styles for OH and SQ-1
Keep using bad cubes
Teach at least two people to solve, one in my family and one outside my family
Keep all comps that I organize on schedule and fun for everyone

Noncubing goals (though some of them apply to cubing too):
Stop caring what people think about me
Be nicer to people
Make some money
Save some of that money
Keep a perfect driving record
Learn to deal with friends moving away
Stay alive, I guess


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2016)

Seems a little early for New Year's Resolutions, but why not:

"Global" averages:
2x2: Currently ~11 seconds, Goal: sub-10
3x3: Currently ~33 seconds, Goal: Sub-25, Maybe learn ZZ
4x4: Currently ~1:55, Goal: Sub-1:30
5x5: Currently ~3:40, Goal: Sub-2:30
6x6: Currently ~7:00, Goal: Sub-4:30
7x7: Currently don't have one, Goal: Sub-6:30
Megaminx: Currently ~4:30, Goal: Sub-3:00
Square-1: Currently ~2:00+, Goal: Sub-45
Feet: Currently ~3:00, Goal: Sub 1:30
3x3 OH: Currently ~1:15, Goal: Sub-45
FMC: Currently little practice, averaging around 45-50, Goal: 35
3BLD: Currently ~30% success, Goal: Sub-2:30, learn M2
4BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 50% Success
5BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 50% Success
6BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 1 Success
7BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 1 Success
MBLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 4/4
Clock and Pyraminx: continue to avoid learning how to solve
Skewb: forget how to solve (I may have already accomplished this one, but I'm afraid if I try it to find out I'll remember).

6x6 and 7x7 might be a bit ambitious, but I think everything else is achievable.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> Stop using bad turning styles for OH and SQ-1



And feet right? : )))))


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2016)

ok

2x2: sub-3 official average, learn more algs
3x3: sub-9.5 official average
4x4: switch fully to OLL parity avoidance and sub-45 official average with it
5x5: sub-1:25 official average
6x6 and 7x7: do them officially
3BLD: get an avg50, official sub-40 mean and keep a nice success streak
4BLD: get NAR back, sub-3 official mean, win Nationals
5BLD: sub-5 official, win Nationals, get a better mean in comp and a better avg12 at home
MBLD: do 28 cubes comfortably
skewb: NAR average, work on 1-looking, do decently at Nationals
pyra: mid 5 official average
mega: sub-1:20 official average, LL algs
Sq1: sub-15 official average, some CSP cases
clock: low 10 official average
FMC: sub-25 official mean, win Nationals
feet: sub-1 official mean
OH: no


get more 7BLD successes
get a decent 6BLD
learn more ZBLL and OLLCP and VLS


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 7, 2016)

2- sub 2.2 global // Yes
3- sub 10 official avg // Yes
4- sub 45 global // Yes
5- sub 1:30 global // Yes
6- sub 3 single // Yes
7- sub 4:30 single // Yes
OH- sub 12 single // Yes
BLD- sub 1:00 ao5 // Yes
WF- sub 1:00 single // Yes
FMC- sub 27 official single, get a mean // lolololol
Skewb- stay sub Fabio // only for single
Pyraminx- sub 3.3 official avg // barely
Sq1- sub 9 official single // Yes
Clock- sub 12 global // Yes
Megaminx- sub 1:30 global // Yes
4BLD- sub 6 offinicial // fugg
5BLD- official success // Yes
MBLD- 10/10 // no 10/10, but 11/11 and 13/13


----------



## vm70 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mine's really long, so I just condensed it into a bunch of spoilers.

Cubic Puzzles:


Spoiler



2x2: Average <6 seconds
3x3: Consistently solve sub-20.
3x3 OH: Choose a hand to cube with.
3x3 Feet: No thanks.
3x3 FMC: Continue working on Petrus
4x4: <1:10 average
5x5: Promote Yau as a suitable big cubes method, get sub-2:30
6x6: Yau, Get a good 6x6 (hoping for MF6S, Shengshou sucks), Memorize specific PLL algorithms for even cubes
7x7: Yau again, Get a good 7x7 (maybe a MF7S, Shengshou doesn't suck as much as 6x6)


Cubic Puzzles Blindfolded:


Spoiler



3x3 BLD: Learn a method & do it well faster than my friend
4x4 BLD: Um, no.
5x5 BLD: No thanks.
6x6 BLD: Okay, I said no.
7x7 BLD: No, seriously. I'm not doing this event.
Multi-BLD: I have no idea what I'm doing during blind solves.


Non-Cubic Puzzles:


Spoiler



Skewb: Get a good skewb (Shengshou isn't so bad)
Pyraminx: Learn a better method than LBL
Megaminx: Find a Balint-compatible tutorial for getting faster
Square-1: Solve it without a cheat-sheet.
Clock: Get a clock (waiting for QiYi)


Algorithm sets I need to memorize:


Spoiler



PLL+Parity for even cubes
Kirjava-Meep Method
Last 2 Edges (5x5)
Square-1
OLL


Other:


Spoiler



Don't buy any more puzzles until February 1.
Impress RC car hobby store people to get more differential oil for lubricant.
Get a better cube storage thing.
3D print parts & glue them to a cube for a mod
Gather enough courage to officially join the WCA


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 7, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> For square-1 you should try the roux-n-screw method. I average between 19-24 with it and you don't need many algs.


wait what? is that a serious method sorry i have to confirm cuz the name is hilarious lol. and if so i'd love to learn it especially with less algs. what turned me off initially was the amount of algs I had to learn in steps aside from cube shape


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Due by the end of 2017, roughly 350-400 hours of cubing later:
(Average means global average unless in comp)

3x3: Finally average sub 10, I think it's definitely possible.
4x4: Average sub 45, get pretty extreme with the event.
5x5: average sub 1:30 seems pretty possible. 5x5 is fun!
2x2: Stick at averaging low 3's don't really need to improve.
BLD: Do a bunch of Comp solves, average sub 2 with at least 40% accuracy.
OH: Average sub 20. I don't think this will be too hard.
FMC: Understand commutators and insertions I guess. Average under 45
Feet: do some home solves and get a single under 2:30
Mega: get semi-serious in the event and average sub 1:25
Pyra: Podium at nationals again in 2017. Get an official sub 3 and offical sub 4 average. Globally average low 4.
SQ-1: improvement not needed. Cut 5 seconds off average, to sub 25
Clock: Average sub 20 it's not like Aus nats will have clock as an event.
Skewb: Make finals at nats, not take this event seriously, maybe 7-8 global average.
6x6: get decent, average sub 3
7x7: Get yuxin 7x7 and start actually doing some solves. Idk what's good in this event, but average sub 5.
4BLD: I doubt I'll learn this
5BLD: won't learn this
MBLD: get official >4 points at nats this year. PB at home to be at least 5 points.

Learn a bunch more PLLs from different angles, some VLS, some OCLL, more ZBLL if I can be bothered and just get better. Try to find venue for a local comp.

And yeah


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 7, 2016)

Goals
2x2: sub 1.6 avg, sub 1 single, nats podium, make my own set to learn?
3x3: sub 8.6 avg
4x4 sub 45 avg
5x5 sub 1:30 avg
Oh sub 20 avg 
Squan sub 20 avg
I will update over winter break other events


----------



## Meow (Dec 7, 2016)

All events even though I don't actually do all events.

2x2: sub 1.7 global, sub 1.7 official, get back into the event, finish tcll and leg1 maybe, actually get good
3x3: sub 7.5 global(yes, very big goal), sub 8 official avg, maybe get a lucky single, Finish zbll( I am at about 120), get closer to full ollcp( I probably know close to half, haven't counted really)
4x4: sub 35 global, sub 35 official 
5x5: sub 1:15 global, sub 1:15 official
6x6: sub 2:40 global, sub 2:40 official
7x7: sub 3:30 global, sub 3:30 official
megtaminx: sub 1:20 global, sub 1:20 official
pyraminx: get decent at top first, sub 5 global and official
square 1: learn algs, sub 13 global/ official
Skewb: Idk, I'll see if I feel like doing it
OH: Sub 14 global/official
Feet: Sub 1:30 I guess
FMC: Sub 35, stop DNFing
BLD: Sub 2
4,5, MBLD: maybe learn to do these events 
Rubiks clark: Sub 10 maybe 
These goals are way too ambitious, but I will see how many I can get

Other cubing goals:
Better turning style, accuracy, and TPS
Get some more YouTube subs
Go to lots of comps
Make some nats finals if I go
Organize some more comps


----------



## sqAree (Dec 7, 2016)

Events:

2x2: sub3, Learn CLL, EG-1, EG-2, 1-look
3x3 (priority): sub7 single, average sub10 (currently 15), learn OLL + COLL + some WVs, use a bit edge control, use keyhole for some F2L cases, become dual CN, 1-look cross, all PLLs sub1.5
4x4: sub50, learn half-centers, use other inserts than sledge/hedge for edge pairing, 1-look F2C, learn some PLL parity cases
5x5: sub1:40, learn good L2E and L2C solutions, use look-ahead during edge pairing
6x6: sub6:00
OH (priority): sub10 single, average sub16 (currently 24), learn ZBLL (without sunes is fine), use smart fingertricks for cross, use a lot of edge control, all PLLs sub3, all COLLs sub2
BLD: sub1:00, full edge comms, make a complete letter pair image list, learn cw corner twist, get a non-ugly blindfold
Feet: sub1:00, full Feet PLL
Pyra: switch to either oka/1-flip or L4E
Mega: sub1:30, learn 4LLL
MBLD: official 20 points
FMC: official sub30 mean, learn L4C and L3E insertions
4BLD: sub10:00, official success
5BLD: success

Cubing in general:

Attend at least 6 competitions, make it to Worlds 2017, win one event at one comp.
Organize my own official comp.
Don't start Skewb, Square-1 or Clock.
Create an awesome video tutorial for the SSC method, sub20 with SSC.
Sub20 with all colors on 3x3.
Start recording my reactions to official solves.
Regularly do the Weekly Forum Comp here.
Learn solving a cube OH while doing OH push-ups.
Get decent at Roux (sub30).

General:

Stay motivated for Computer Science and study.
Get my maths degree.
Start learning a martial art.
Keep playing table tennis regularly.
Start learning Russian language.
Learn some card tricks.
Keep staying away from once addictive computer games.
Reach a rating of 1700 DWZ in chess.
Make my Greece trip in summer happen.
Read the ~300 unread books that I don't touch for 2 years.
Attend national Wizard and/or Carcassonne tournaments and be successful.

Reaching all my event goals is impossible, so I want to drop some events completely and reach my goals in the other events.


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 8, 2016)

My main event that I only really learned for fun, but now I wanna get faster at it is blind. 
3x3: get an official 15 second average and a sub 10 single
4x4: Get an official sub 1:30 average and sub 1 single (I know, I just learned Yau )
5x5: Get a new 5x5 and burn my Rubik's brand one
OH: Actually start using my left hand. I know I'll get faster averages if I practice lefty but I'm SUPER right handed so it'll be hard.
Skewb: Buy one. Skewb looks like a fun event to me and I think I would enjoy speedsolving it. 
3x3 Bld: Get an official sub 4 solve
Multi Bld: get a successful 2/2 or 3/3 attempt at a comp. (Hopefully at worlds )
FMC: Start learning FMC. Look really fun and challenging!

Other things
Host my own competition because I already have access to a venue that will let me in for free.
Finish learning full OLL. I have maybe 10 algs left and I've been putting it off for a long time.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 8, 2016)

With kid #2 due early next year I won't be going to as many comps, or doing as much cubing, so my goals aren't too ambitious, and include home as well as official targets.

For 2017:-

Make it to at least Worlds and UKC
3BLD: sub-1:10 official, average sub-1 at home
4BLD: sub-6 official, average sub-5 at home
5BLD: sub-20 official
MBLD: 10 points official
6BLD: success
4x4: sub-1 official average and global at home 
5x5: sub-2 official average and global at home (stretch goal)
Be a double good dad


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2 - sub-4 global
3x3 - sub-12 global, sub-10 average in comp
4x4 - sub-50 global
5x5 - sub-1:40 global
6x6 - sub-3:10 global
7x7 - sub-5:00 global
Pyra - sub-3 global, sub-1.5 single in comp, sub-2.5 average in comp
Mega - sub-1:00 global
Sq-1 - sub-15 global, sub-10 single in comp
Skewb - sub-6 global, sub-4 single in comp, sub-5 average in comp
Clock - sub-15 global
3x3 OH - sub-30 global
3x3 BLD - sub-2:00 global, learn M2, use some commutators
3x3 Feet - sub-35 global, get NR or CR single or mean
3x3 FMC - sub-31 global, sub-30 single in comp
3x3 MBLD - 8 point PB or higher
4x4 BLD - sub-18:00 single, any official single
5x5 BLD - any success, preferably official

Other cubing goals:
Hit 40K subscribers on YouTube
Have results in every event officially
Organize a competition

Other life goals:
Learn to drive
Get a 97.00 or higher GPA this school year (96.xx is fine, but 97 would be nice, lol)
Do things
Go to places
Meet people
Learn more programming languages
Solve a multitude of major world issues
Pet my cats


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2 - sub-5
3x3 - sub-15
4x4 - sub-1:30
Pyraminx - sub-10
3x3OH - sub-45
Skewb - Learn and sub-20

Other: 
Go to competition
Practice Mirror Cube
Make some puzzle review videos


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

1973486 said:


> And feet right? : )))))


Why on earth would I switch from using 5 different moves to using 4? 


DGCubes said:


> 3x3 Feet - sub-35 global, get NR or CR single or mean


IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> Why on earth would I switch from using 5 different moves to using 4?
> 
> IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG



Oh man, didn't think that would start anything. But I guess it has, so it's on.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 8, 2016)

Copy pasting since I put this in the wrong thread

2x2 - Sub-6 average officially, sub-5.5 globally, learn full CLL
3x3 - Sub-20 average officially, sub-18 ao12, sub-15 PB, sub-17 in comp
4x4 - Be able to speedsolve
5x5 - Be able to speedsolve
6x6 - Be able to solve
7x7 - Be able to solve
Pyraminx - Sub-9 average officially, sub-8 unofficially
Square-1 - Sub-40 Average official, sub-30 average unofficial, know at least 20 algorithms
Skewb - Sub-10 Average unofficial
3x3OH - Sub-30 Single Unofficially Sub-40 Official Average
3x3BLD - Learn 3BLD
FMC - At least 5 Sub-40s
Clock - Compete again and do decent, sub-10 ao5 unofficial
Other - Learn at least 3 non-CFOP methods for 3x3, Get driving license, Attend 10 total competitions, 10 events competed in, Have at least 10 youtube videos, Get to at least 2nd round in something, 250 likes here, 1000 posts


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 8, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Do things
> Go to places
> Pet my cats



He's the hero the cubing community deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 8, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Oh man, didn't think that would start anything. But I guess it has, so it's on.


And they say feet isn't comepetitive


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 8, 2016)

UPDATED 7/7/2017
Megaminx: global sub 1:10, official sub 1:00 single / sub 1:05 average
Megaminx: global sub 1:00, official sub 55 / sub 1:00 average
OH: global sub 17, official sub 14 single / sub 16 average
OH: gloabl sub 16, official sub 13.5 / sub 15.5 average
Feet: global sub 40, official sub 35 single / sub 40 average
3x3: global sub 12, official sub 10 single / sub 12 average
MBLD: global 10 points, officially more than 8 points
3BLD: global sub 2:30, official sub 2:00 single / sub 3 mean
4BLD: global sub 10, official sub 10 single
5BLD: global sub 20, official sub 20 single

5x5: global sub 1:50, official sub 1:45 single / sub 1:50 average -- maaaaybe but idc

Get MBLD, 4BLD and 5BLD SRs (4/5BLD okay if in 2018)
Reduce global nemesis' to sub 20. Eventually have 0 nemeses.

See if I like clock. If not never compete in it.
Never compete in sq-1, pyra and skewb again.

Learn >60%80% of ZBLL

Get my drivers permit and learn so I can share the driving and go to comps farther away.
Get a source of income so I can buy cubes and go to comps.
Organize a competition.
Attend at least 5 comps in 2017.
Podium in something. Win/Podium in Feet/OH/Mega at least 5 times


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2- who cares
3x3-sub-12 global
4x4 sub-45
5x5 sub 1:25
6x6 Sub-2:30
7x7 sub-3:30
sqaun sub-20
pretty much only care about 4x4, 6x6 and squan, the rest are meh


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

my goals

3BLD: sub WR mo3 av 5, sub 30 av 12,
GET THE NAR SINGLE
4BLD: Sub 3 single
5BLD: Sub 10 mo3, official success
FMC: suck less

learn better ZBLL algs, maybe learn full OLLCP (minus dot OLLs)
learn full EOLR


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm going to be more thorough this time around.

Cubic puzzles:

*2x2* - Practice recognition, average sub 6 at home
*3x3* - global sub 16 average, sub 10 single at home
*4x4* - Practice regularly, sub 1:00 average of 5 at home, sub 1:20 official average
*5x5* - sub 2:30 average of 5 at home
*6x6* - sub 5:00 average of 5 at home
*7x7* - sub 8:00 average of 5 at home
3x3 variants

*One handed* - sub 25 global average. Get that damn sub 30 average in comp.
*Feet* - do a few solves from time to time so I don't forget how to do it.
*Fewest moves* - If there's a chance to do it at a comp, find the time to practice like crazy and take the AfR single sub 30.
Non-cubic puzzles

*Pyraminx* - I'm where I want to be for now. 7.xx official average would be nice
*Skewb* - sub 7 official average would be nice but I'll prioritise pretty much all other events first
*Clock* - convince other people to get clocks (hurry up Qiyi) and convince an organizer to hold clock. If there is a comp with clock, get a sub 20 average.
*Square-1* - If there's a comp, practice to get a sub 40 average. Otherwise probably just do enough some to not forget how to solve it.
*Kilominx* - do an average of 100, practice occasionally in the hopes it eventually becomes official.
*Megaminx* - Learn some algs and practice regularly. Sub 2:30 average sounds reasonable with lots of practice.
*Gigaminx* - do an average of 5 in one sitting. Get sub 20:00 globally.
*Curvy Copter* - Practice so that I can solve it smoothly from jumbled rather than fumbling around until I get it by pure luck.
Blindfolded events

*3BLD* - Practice advanced M2, get sub 2:00 at home, and hopefully a decent time in a comp
*4BLD* - Get a success at home
*MBLD* - Convince an organiser that its worth it to hold MBLD and get 3 points officially.
Overall cubing goals

Stay in the top 10 Kinchranks for Africa.
Official results in 16/18 events.
Keep up my current comp PB streak.
Overall my event priorities for the year are: 3x3 > 3OH > 3BLD > 4x4 > mega > FMC. The rest I will only practice occasionally or specifically for a comp, if I need that event to improve my Kinchrank.


----------



## CJK (Dec 8, 2016)

My goals:
- 2x2: get an official sub4 Avg, recognise all the CLLs faster, maybe learn EG-1?
- 3x3: get another official sub10 single, get an sub10 Ao5 at home, global sub12
- 4x4: get a better cube, sub40 single at home, official sub45 Ao5
- 5x5: sub1:45 global, maybe top1000 single and avg rank
- 6x6: get a non-poping 6x6, sub3 Mo3 at home, practice a bit more
- 7x7: get a better cube, maybe sub4 single?
- OH: global sub20
- bld: get a higher success rate, official mean, maybe official sub2 single
- feet: sub40 global, sub45 official Mo3, sub40 official single, sub30 single at home
- FMC: get an official Mo3, maybe official sub32 single
- mbld: get more than 2 points, attemp more than 4 cubes
- pyra: get an official sub6 Ao5, practice more, maybe a better pyra
- mega: practice more, maybe sub1:30 global
- skewb: get a better skewb, practice, learn more algs, global sub6.5,
- clock: practice more, official sub13 Ao5, global sub12.5
- square-1: global sub30, maybe learn more algs, set-up my Square-1 to make it better

other goals:
- top10 NR in one of these: SOR single, SOR avg, KinchRanks
- top100 WR in another event than Feet
- no nemesis anymore

I forgot about bigbld:
4bld: get a success (if possible, official)
5bld: at least try


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 8, 2016)

My goals:
2x2: Don't really care, maybe sub-5 official average
3x3: Switch to Roux, sub-15 official average
4x4: at least sub-1 official average, maybe sub-50
5x5: sub-2:15 official average
6x6: official average
7x7: official average
OH: practice more, sub-30 official average
Feet: actually start practicing, official average
Pyra: sub-10 official average
Skewb: learn to solve, sub-10 official average
Mega: learn some algs, official average
Square-1: learn to solve, official average
Clock: get one, sub-20 official average
FMC: get ok at it, official mean, hopefully sub-40
3BLD: sub-2 official single, official mean
4BLD: learn to do it, official success
5BLD: learn to do it, official success
MBLD: practice it, 5 points officially

Other goals:
Become an All WCA Events Completion Club Silver Member in under a year
Get to the top 10 in Finnish KinchRanks
Most importantly HAVE FUN!!!!!

Priorities are events I haven't done>3x3>4x4>rest


----------



## asacuber (Dec 8, 2016)

Failed for last year's goals, so I won't really put farfetched ones

2x2(main preference):global sub 2, officially sub 1.9,might learn EG2(expecting to finish EG1 in the next few days)
3x3: I just wanna be sub 10 global. Sub 10 official avg would be nice.
4x4:Sub 55 is enough for me
5x5: Sub 2 and get a good 5x5
OH:Sub 20 pls
Mega: I'd be happy with global 2 min
Pyra: Sub 4.5
Skewb:Learn Advanced and get sub 4.5
BLD: idk meh
Clock: Wait for the qiyi

2x2>rest


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2016)

weee
3x3: official sub12 avg, official sub10 single (hey, it's a year, I have time)
4x4: global sub50
5x5: global sub1:30
2x2: podium eventually, sub2 official single, sub3.5 globally
BLD: beat ray, srs, official mean
OH: start caring about it, sub25 globally I guess
FMC: learn insertions and NISS, sub35 official mean
Feet: git gud
Mega: podium maybe, otherwise global sub1:15 and sub1 official single
Pyra: global sub4.5, srs, beat katie
SQ1: global sub14, keep my srs, beat katie every comp, podium every comp (except nats/worlds), official sub10 single
Clock: sub8 official single, srs if I'm lucky, sub10 globally, don't DNF any more official avgs
6x6: sub2:45 unofficial single, sub3:15 globally, make aussie worried
7x7: sub5 globally, official exactly 4:20 mean
Skewb: srs, sub6 globally, beat ray
4BLD: official success, qualify for Nats, sub7 single unofficial
5BLD: learn it, official success, qualify for Nats, sub20 single unofficial
MBLD: qualify for Nats, get more cubes, >7 points unofficial

algsets I should probably learn:
3x3 COLL, 2x2 CLL, 2x2 start EG, Pyra 1-flip, mega OCLL, mega EPLL, Skewb L5C, 3BLD corner comms, SQ1 non-parity EP, SQ1 CPP, 5x5 L2E, OH 2GLL
methods I should probably learn:
4x4 Yau, 3x3 ZZ-CT, Skewb Sarah's Intermediate, OH ZZ, Pyra 1-flip, Mega decent S2L, MBLD images instead of audio

ranks:
WR25 SQ1 avg
WR2000 3x3 avg
NR50 3BLD single
SR skewb avg, skewb single, bld single, sq1 single, sq1 avg, pyra single, and pyra avg
SR2 KinchRanks (aka beat katie)

other goals:
convince katie even more not to learn bld
podium more
git gud
go to more comps
get my brother to do official solves
teach my mom to cube
get my dad to qualify for nats
teach my dog to move a cube
custom blindfold
organize a comp
organize a mystery comp
spread out my event practice time
git gud
eat more scorecards
try not to rage at any events for just one comp (FMC USA doesn't count)

life goals:
don't kill anyone

wewlad

e: progress: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IeTN2dGua-G2iLGchw3rFoEjqaufEb74veaFUljSjhc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## asacuber (Dec 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> weee
> 3x3: official sub12 avg, official sub10 single (hey, it's a year, I have time)
> 4x4: global sub50
> 5x5: global sub1:30
> ...



Do you use freeslice edge pairing for 4x4?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Keep Cubing
Don't suck
Get a sub mitch
Git gud
4 NRs?


----------



## Sion (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2: Simply learn Varasano and achieve sub 8.

3x3: Learn CMLL, Acheive Sub 15 with PCMS.

4x4: Finish developing my 4x4 method and achieve sub 2 with it.

Pyra: selecting a method.

Mega: Finish learning ballint.

Skewb: Learn Skroub.

S-0 Tempest: Attempt to have it mass marketed somewhere next year.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Do you use freeslice edge pairing for 4x4?


yeah


----------



## Torch (Dec 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> SR2 KinchRanks (aka beat katie)
> 
> 
> convince katie even more not to learn bld


I am so tempted to sabotage both of those goals at once.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 8, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> weee
> 3x3: official sub12 avg, official sub10 single (hey, it's a year, I have time)
> 4x4: global sub50
> 5x5: global sub1:30
> ...



You want to learn HOW MANY Algs?


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 8, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 2x2>rest


Same


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 8, 2016)

Goals:
2x2 Sub-4 Learn CLL and Maybe some of the LEG-1 Get the Guoguan
3x3 Sub-12 Do all of the time cross on bottom, learn some more advanced F2L cases, finish learning RUD G perms, finish OLL and learn 1/2 of COLLs expect sunes/antisunes
4x4 Sub-50
5x5 Sub-1:40 Learn some l2e cases
6x6 Sub-3:20 Same as 5x5
7x7 Sub-6:00 Same as 5x5 Get the Yuxin

Pyraminx Sub-7 Learn keyhole or 1-flip 
Skewb Sub-8 Learn/practise Sarah's intermediate
Megaminx Sub-2 Learn some of the 4LLL
Clock Sub-12 Learn to do cross facing bottom with different flip
Square-1 Sub-50 Learn some EOs, EPs, CPs

3x3 OH Sub-28 Learn do all of the PLLs and most of the OLLs
FMC Sub-55 Start practising some more advanced FMC techniques
3x3 Blind-Practise and avg like 7 mins Maybe learn M2


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 8, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Goals:
> 2x2 Sub-4 Learn CLL and Maybe some of the LEG-1 Get the Guoguan
> 3x3 Sub-12 Do all of the time cross on bottom, learn some more advanced F2L cases, finish learning RUD G perms, finish OLL and learn 1/2 of COLLs expect sunes/antisunes
> 4x4 Sub-50
> ...


Why are you going to learn Leg-1 after CLL?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 8, 2016)

This year I wan't to do better improvement wise
2x2: don't care at all (maybe get a 4 mover in comp and break WR single)
3x3: sub 12, actually start learning extra algs
4x4: sub 45, Consistently sub 3 OLL parity
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: around 2:50
7x7: around 4:15
OH: actually start doing it somewhat often, sub 30
Feet: find a decent foot cube, sub 3:00
Blind: sub 2:00, 50% accuracy
FMC: learn stuff and get better
Megaminx: sub 1:20, learn all the 4LLL algs
Pyra: sub 8
Skewb: sub 8
Square-1: Sub 25
Clock: get one, sub 20
4BLD: get success
5BLD: Maybe get success??
MBLD: get at least a 6/6
Go to some more comps
If Kilominx becomes an official event than get one and get decent.

E: changed 3x3 from sub 11 to sub 12 (Jul 16th)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2016)

just a few priority things:

Feet: worlds podium/ world champion, sub28/33
Megaminx: Get NR avg aswell
3x3: win a comp


other:
WR Top5 in SOR, atleast stay in the top10, improve MBLD for kinchranks, I only have a score of 13)
become a Gold Member
organize my own comp (already co-organizing one in February)


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 8, 2016)

Pb's in every event. Maybe do feet this year. And get revenge on my clock average


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You want to learn HOW MANY Algs?


kek I accidentally learned Pi COLL the other day


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2016)

3BLD: average sub-1:30
Multi: 10/10
OH: NR
3x3: get my Roux faster than my CFOP again

Set too many last time, and these are all achievable, so hopefully I can get more than 1-2 this year.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 9, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Why are you going to learn Leg-1 after CLL?


I'm used to hold my 1x1x2 layer block on left bottom if there is one and make a layer so I don't need to rotate for EG-1


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 9, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> I'm used to hold my 1x1x2 layer block on left bottom if there is one and make a layer so I don't need to rotate for EG-1


Eg-1 algs are better, and it won't take long at all to get used to bar in back, it's literally just as easy and common as bar on left


----------



## genericcuber666 (Dec 9, 2016)

3x3: sub 12
oh: sub 20
algs: stop procrastinating on zzct
lyfe: stop pretending people care about my dumb posts


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 9, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> 3x3: sub 12
> oh: sub 20
> algs: stop procrastinating on zzct


Good Luck!!! You can DOOOO it


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 11, 2016)

2x2: Sub-3
3x3: Sub-10
4x4: Sub-45
5x5: Sub-1:30
6x6: Sub-3
7x7: Sub-4:20
3x3 OH: Sub-15 and switch method to ZB
3BLD: Sub-2
4BLD: Sub-15 and NR
5BLD: NR (aka a success)
Pyraminx: Sub-7
Megaminx: Sub-1:30

Algs: Full ZBLL, EG-1, know 50+ VLS cases, just learn more random algs and tricks in general.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Dec 11, 2016)

2x2: sub-3
3x3: well see how far I progress. been improving fast. maybe global sub 11 by the end of next year rolls around. (I'm at 13.5 and I don't know how hard it will be to march further lol.
4x4: sub 50
5x5: sub 1:40
6x6 & 7x7: idk atm
squan: sub 15 global
pyra: sub 6 or something. will only practice if a comp has it cause ew pyra
skewb: sub 6
mega: ambitious cause I average about 2 minutes, but sub 1:30. gotta beat my friend
feet: sub 1:30 (lowest priority tho)
bld: sub 2
4bld: maybe learn 4bld
5bld & multi: nope
OH: sub 22 (shouldn't be too hard)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 13, 2016)

3x3: sub-13, maybe look at learning VLS? 
4x4: sub-48
5x5: not a high priority, official sub-1:40 avg
OH: again, not a priority, official sub-25 avg
3BLD: sub-1 global, take the next step after M2/OP (3-style? I'll figure out) Top priority right now

I'd like to learn 4BLD and try some MBLD as well, so hopefully I'll find some time for that.

In order of interest, probably 3BLD > 3x3 > 4x4 > 5x5 > OH


----------



## tacgnol (Dec 13, 2016)

2x2 - like...sub 6 global
3x3 - sub 30 global
4x4 - eeeeehhhhh sub 2 would be bretty gud
5x5 - sub 3
6x6/7x7 - actually practice and git gud
sq1- consistently sub 40
pyra - lol
clock - sub 10 global
oh/feet - lol
bld - sub 5 single
4bld - get a success
5bld - learn and get a success
mbld - attempt/get at least 2/3
skewb - turn better and git gud
mega - actually practice and git gud


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 19, 2016)

3x3: sub 9
4x4: sub 39
5x5: sub 1:07
6x6:sub 2:10
7x7: sub 3:20
OH: sub 15
Feet: sub 1
BLD: sub 1:30
MBLD: 7+
Skewb: sub 2.9
Pyra: sub 4
Square1: sub 11
Mega: sub 1
Clock: sub 10
4BLD: succeed
5BLD: try and maybe succeed

and be sub Harry in SoR


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 20, 2016)

Learn 160 PTSD (Advanced ZZ-CT) algs by January.

I'm too old to worry about getting fast, so I just want to get as good as possible with my own method, because there's a weird sense of satisfaction that comes with doing something that you figured out yourself!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 20, 2016)

Going to be busy with other stuff for the first few months of next year, and not sure what I'll be doing after that. I'll try throwing some goals out there anyway and hopefully I can tick a few off at least by the end of next year.

sq1: finally settle on a post-cubeshape method and learn all the algs so I can practise sq1 again
3BLD: get back in top 100 official/sub-1 official mean
4BLD: average sub-5 again
5BLD: average sub-10
otherBLD: get megaBLD UWR again, get 7BLD success
4x4/6x6: learn recognition and the advanced algs for my latest parity method
clock: get decent with noflip (only if/when a good clock gets released)
mega: screw around with LSLL methods again and find something cool
other events: meh


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 22, 2016)

Goal: Top 100 in kinchranks. A feel like this is very doable if I actually practice other events. My goal before was 50 but I think that's a bit much.

3x3: 12.00 average (currently 12.74)
4x4: 48.20 average (currently 51.75)
5x5: 1:30 average (currently 1:47)
2x2: 3.00 average (currently 3.81)
OH: 20.00 average (currently 24.43)
Feet: 45.00 average (currently 58.27)
Mega: 1:20.00 average (currently 1:59.67)
Pyraminx: 4.50 average (currently 6.13)
Square-1: 9.47 average (currently 9.47)
Clock: 9.00 average (currently 11.06)
Skewb: 5.00 average (currently 7.61)
6x6: 3:00.00 average (currently 3:40.36)
7x7: 4:45.00 average (currently 5:43.54)
3BLD: 1:30.00 single (currently 1:46.87)
FMC: 32 single (currently 35)
4BLD: 10:00.00 (currently DNF, was 20:00 by two centers )
5BLD: 30:00.00 (currently DNS)
MBLD: 8 points (currently 3)


----------



## Skyacinth (Dec 22, 2016)

2x2: Sub 5 maybe please?
3x3: Sub 12 would be gr8 (12.29 rn)
4x4: sub 1:20.00, I sure to try on this
5x5: sub 2:30.00 for nats pls
6x6: No
7x7: Maybe
Pyraminx: Sub 10 pls
Skewb: Just learn it
3x3 OH: Sub 50 nats pls
k thanks for ignoring this like every other post since nobody really reads these they just kinda post their own etc.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 22, 2016)

Skyacinth said:


> k thanks for ignoring this like every other post since nobody really reads these they just kinda post their own etc.



True


----------



## sqAree (Dec 22, 2016)

Skyacinth said:


> k thanks for ignoring this like every other post since nobody really reads these they just kinda post their own etc.



I read every single one of them just because I posted my own. Actually there are some people where I'm even interested in their progress and such.


----------



## tacgnol (Dec 22, 2016)

Skyacinth said:


> 6x6: No


lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't fail at my next comp primarily.

3x3: sub-11 at home by end of 2017, sub-13 official avg
4x4: get goodish (i.e. sub 55)
2x2: break MO SR (sub 2.8) could be hard... Learn EG-1
5x5: get a real one (i just use a shengshou)
Pyra: get some decent official results (sub 5.5 avg at least)
Squan: learn algs
Skewb: get fast (Sub-6ish)
OH: practice, if I practiced I could be sub-20 but...
other cause I don't care about the other events:
Learn COLL
Get a clock cause why not
get a 4bld success then never do it again cause its lame and headachy
go to nats cause its close to me


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 2x2: break MO SR (sub 2.8)


JustinTimeCuber

Oh, this is going to be fun to watch


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 22, 2016)

heh I'm bad at these

2x2: sub-2.5 average official, idc about single
3x3: sub-8 average official, sub-7 single
4x4: sub-40 average official, my 4x4 official single is way better than I ever thought it would be so I'm happy
5x5: sub-1:20 global
Pyra: sub-4.5 average official
Mega: try and get better at it. I'm sub-9 but can't do mega for crap, it's kinda embarrassing
Skewb: lol
Square-1: sub-11 official average, sub-9 single. If I wanna be ambitious, try and hit top 10 globally
Everything else: idc
*If I got to Nats:* 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, and Squan finals. I was one place away from finals for 2x2 and Square-1, with my 2x2 average in semis being 0.01 seconds off of cutoff, which was a bummer. If I can go to Nats, I really wanna build off of that.

Real Life Stuff
School: not get totally pooped on by IB. I also have to start doing college prep stuff so yay for me
Sports: I'm doing ok so I don't have many goals. Maybe for tennis, play singles for the team?
Other hobbies: I just got back into language learning, and I'm trying to brush up on the courses I took on Duolingo, so hopefully I can keep that going. I don't have a lot of other hobbies.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 22, 2016)

2x2-sub 4, learn CLL

3x3-sub 15, try to do EO-Line BLD and learn ZZ-CT

4x4-sub 1, get a cube other then a Guansu

5x5-Sub 2:30

hope I will get a 6x6 and 7x7 for christmas!

skewb: sub 10

pyra: sub 8

solve a 3x3 BLD

learn M2

Edit 4/29/17

I can do EO-Line blindfolded, I don't think CT is a good method (Turning a non luck based event into one.)

I have another 4x4, but not sub 1

Not quite sub 2:30

I can do M2, but I still am transisting to it.

Edit 9/1/17

Sub 15 AO100 on 3x3, Mostly sub 14 though.
I have a sub 1...

Lol what was I thinking when I said sub 2:30 on 5x5, already sub 2:20.

I might pick skewb up again and finish learning kirjava/Meep.

Pyra is dumb.

I use r2 when I try to do 4BLD, but still like OP better.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 23, 2016)

uyneb2000 said:


> heh I'm bad at these
> 
> 2x2: sub-2.5 average official, idc about single
> 3x3: sub-8 average official, sub-7 single
> ...


if your going for a sub 8 average official average, you should aim for at least a sub 6 single


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

I was a bit too conservative last year, so I'm really going to try pushing myself this coming year

2x2: Sub-3 official average, sub-2 official single
3x3: Sub-10 official average, sub-9 official single
4x4: Sub-45 official average, sub-35 official single
5x5: Sub-1:20 official average, sub-1:10 official single
6x6: Sub-2:30 official mean, sub-2:15 official single
7x7: Sub-4:00 official average, sub-3:45 official single
3BLD: Sub-1 official single, sub-1:20 official mean
OH: Sub-18 official average, sub-15 official single
FMC: Sub-40 official mean, sub-30 official single
Feet: Sub-1:45 official mean, sub-1:20 official single
Mega: Sub-1:15 official average, sub-1:00 official single
Pyra: Sub-5 official average, sub-3 official single
Sq-1: Sub-20 official average, sub-15 official single
Clock: Sub-9 official average, sub-7 official single
Skewb: Sub-5 official average, sub-3 official single
4BLD: Sub-8:00 official single
5BLD: Sub-20:00 official single
MBLD: At least 20 points, preferably on a 100% attempt

Other Goals:
Learn CLL, COLL, L2E, 4LLL for megaminx, OH OLL/PLL, Sarah's Advanced, comms for blind, insertions, and other alg sets that I can't remember right now
Become an AWECC silver member
Organize a competition
Global Top 100 for KinchRanks


Go to college
Get back into learning French and Korean
Not get killed by senioritis
5's on every AP exam
Ski more frequently
Try snowboarding again


----------



## Myachii (Dec 24, 2016)

Format-
Event - goal - current

2x2 - who cares it'll be gone from the WCA by the end of the year :^)
3x3 - sub-11 (sub-10 if i'm feeling nutty) - ~12
4x4 - sub-40 - ~45
5x5 - sub-1:20 (i.e gitgud) - ~1:35
6x6 - sub-2:40 - ~3:10
7x7 - after buying a non pillowed puzzle, sub-4:45 - idk i dont practice cause pillowed

I'm really boring and only practice NxN events so that's all from me.
Also, biggest goal:
GET TO WORLDS


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Goals for next year

-Make goals



Spoiler: Actual goals here



2x2- Learn full cll and maybe EG if I have time
3x3- Practice until I hit sub 12
4x4- learn yau and get an official sub 1 average
5x5- average sub 1:45
6x6- sub 4
7x7- sub 6
skewb- sub 5 official average and learn some sarah's advanced
pyra- learn a bunch of algs and get sub 5
mega- practice until I get sub 2
squan- actually learn EO, CP, and some EP
clock: sub 20
one handed- get better tps and get sub 20
BLD- official mean and learn m2
feet- sub 3 official mean
FMC- actually do it
MBLD- get sup 3 points
4bld- learn
5bld- learn if I have time

Other cubing goals- successfully host a competition, go to US Nats, get state record in many events, and get a 11x11

Life goals- get a >3.8 GPA to end the first semester of high school, stay organized, learn some French and German


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2016)

I can see myself not cubing much next year, so I'm not gonna set many goals:

Skewb: sub 5 with advanced
Pyra: sub 4?
Square-1: sub 13
Mega: sub 55?
Do some casual BLD throughout the year, maybe practice some 5bld
Do some big cube practice, maybe get a new 7x7 and get to sub 4 (quite achievable imo)
Go to worlds


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 24, 2016)

3x3: Sub-11, learn roux/bld
4x4: Sub-1:20 consistently, try yau
5x5: Find out what i average on it
3x3OH: Sub-28
Competitions: Compete if possible

Non-cubing goals:
Draw better
Beat Dark Souls 2, try other Souls games
Get good grades
Do more bodyweight stuff


----------



## kake123 (Dec 25, 2016)

Main events:
3BLD: switch to full 3style
MBLD: get an official 20+ points in Feb, catch up to 40+ cubes at the end of the year

Non-priority main events:
4BLD: switch to center comms
5BLD: switch to center comms

Other events:
Mega: improve on efficiency for f2l and s2l
3x3: Be CN, improve my cross and f2l, improve my ll algs
4x4-7x7: Be CN, finish learning all known l2e, oll skip and special yau le cases, system to deal with pll parity cases for 4x4 and 6x6


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 25, 2016)

Going to try to be a bit more ambitious with goals this year.
(All timed goals are for official comps)
2x2: Learn CLL
3x3: Sub 11 average, learn an interesting algset (or at least part of one)
4x4: Sub 50 average
5x5: Sub 1:45 average
6x6: Sub 4 mean
7x7: Official mean of any sort
OH: Sub 20 average
Squan: Get decent, learn some EPs
3BLD: Official single
Mega: Sub 2 average


----------



## asacuber (Dec 25, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Going to try to be a bit more ambitious with goals this year.
> (All timed goals are for official comps)
> 2x2: Learn CLL
> 3x3: *Sub 11 average*, learn an interesting algset (or at least part of one)
> ...



I believe you're sub 12 now...


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 25, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I believe you're sub 12 now...


I'm planning on working on other events next year instead of just lots of 3x3, which is what I'm doing now. So I'm not being too ambitious.


----------



## APdRF (Dec 25, 2016)

2x2: Learn EG-2 and 1-look, sub-2.5 official average
3x3: Sub-10 official average
4x4: Sub-40 official average
5x5: Sub-1:10 official average
Pyra: Sub-3.5 official average, make it to Worlds Final
Mega: Sub-1:10 official average
Skewb: Learn Sarah advanced, sub-5 official average
BLD: Learn conms, sub-1 official single, decent mean
4BLD: Decent official time
5BLD: Official success, too many close attempts 
MBLD: Decent official result (>= 10 points)

Maybe practice FMC for FMC Europe 2017, and get decent at Square-1 and OH.

Hope to keep improving!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 25, 2016)

MBLD: Fit 40 cubes in an hour comfortably, improve accuracy and get a nice official result
Tell Maskow to come back and beat the WR  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
3BLD: Do some practice
big blds: nope
3x3: maybe learn fridrich


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 26, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Tell Maskow to come back and beat the WR


+1
Go for it



kamilprzyb said:


> 3x3: maybe learn fridrich


BLD is more fun than fridrich.
So is ZZ


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 28, 2016)

Global/official/other stuff
2x2: low 2, sub 3, full EG
3x3: low 9, sub 10
4x4: sub 35, sub 40
5x5: ~1:10, sub 1:20
3BLD: sub 2, sub 2 single
OH: sub 15, sub 16, full COLL and 2GLL
FMC: idc/low 30
Megaminx: sub 45, NR (depends a lot on whether there are comps), half of PLL
Pyraminx, skewb: start practicing again, don't fail in comp
Square-1: sub 11, sub 12 (again, depends on comp availibility), learn CSP
4BLD, 5BLD: successes
MBLD: 10 points
Get a clock
Top 300 for sum of ranks

I will likely have more free time in the second half of next year, so I should hopefully be able to practice BLD events. Also a few of the official goals depend very much on whether I get to compete later in the year instead of just at Singapore Open in February.


----------



## João Santos (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2 - get sub 4.5
3x3 - get sub 15, full oll
4x4 - get sub 1:30, learn hoya
5x5 - get sub 2:30, learn as much as posible
6x6 or 7x7 - get one of them
Oh - sub 30, learn oh pll
Pyra - sub 5, win a comp
Mega - sub 1:30
Skewb - sub 7, learn l5c
Squan - take it serious and get at least sub 30
Clock - get one
Bld - learn properly
Feet: solve

IRL
Get better at school
Loose weight
Buy an iPhone (hardest)


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2 : life goals complete
3x3 : sub 10 globally if I can be bothered
4x4: sub 1 avg official pls
Clock: sub 20 single
BLD: sub 3 single
MBLD: 5/5 maybe attempt 6/6
OH: Sub 12
Squan: life goals complete
organize another couple comps
go to worlds
maybe US nats if I can afford it, so I can meet some US dudes and chicks?
keep a least 1 NR
Go for CR in something (WHY AUSTRALIA)
Learn ZBLL
hang with the cool kids in aussie


----------



## muchacho (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2: sub-5.5 avg (now 6.5)
3x3: sub-18 avg (now 21)
OH: sub-25 avg (now 35, maybe too ambitous there)
4x4: sub-1:40 avg (now 2:10)
5x5: sub-4:00 avg (best is 7-8 minutes)
Megaminx: sub-3:30 avg (was around 4:00 some months ago, this shouldn't be too hard if I practice)
Skewb: sub-12 avg (I was sub-16 once)
3BLD: just a success
Square-1: sub-45 avg (now 1:10)
Clock: sub-20 avg
Kilominx: sub-45 avg (now 1:10)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2016)

2x2: Official PB in both, don't really care by how much since I don't really do 2x2. At home, sub-3 global (I'm at like 3.05 now). Finish (or get close to) CLL.
3x3: Sub-9 official average, low-7 official single. At home, average around 9. Learn a couple COLL's (4 corner ones).
4x4: Official sub-30 single and sub-34 (or low 34) average. At home, sub-34.5 (although sub-35 is OK as well). FWR or FNAR.
5x5: Official sub-1:10 single and 1:19 average (I don't practice 5x5 very much). Learn some more L2E cases. Global sub-1:20
6x6: Official low 2:30 single, low 2:40 mean. Average ~2:40 at home.
7x7: Official sub-5 single and average. Practice more than I do now. (Maybe sub-5 at home globally?)
OH: Sub-18 official average, sub-15 official single. Sub-18 globally.
Pyraminx: Nothing. At. All.
Skewb: Official sub-5 single, official low-6 or sub-6 average. Low-6 global average.
Megaminx: Official Sub-1 single, PB average. Practice more than never.
SQ-1: Official sub-11 single and sub-14 average. Sub-15 at home. Finish CP parity. Learn a few CSP's if I get around to it.
Clock: Official low-10 average.
Feet: Don't quit. Official PB's in both single and average.
FMC: PB mean, I don't care by how much. Learn some more move efficient PLL's.
Kilominx: Sub-25 "official average", low-20 "official single"

Organize more competitions
Travel more for competitions and have fun doing that!
Go to Nationals (100% going as of right now)
Podium some more (keep my current competition/podium ratio)
Set a Female record of some sort :3
Improve my sum of average ranks
Represent theCubicle.us the best that I can!
Don't forget to do the Weekly Forum Competition


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jan 1, 2017)

2x2: Sub 3.7 Avg ✓ and Sub 2.5 Single ✓ (Official). Sub 3.5 Global ✓ (At Home)
3x3: Sub 12.5 Avg ✓ and Sub 9 Single ✓ (Official). Sub 12 Global (At Home) ✓
4x4: Sub 1:00 Avg and Sub 55 Single. Sub 58 Global
5x5: Sub 2:00 Avg and Sub 1:35 Single. Sub 1:55 Global
6x6: Sub 5:00 Mean and 4:35 Single. Sub 4:50 Global ✓
7x7: Sub 7:00 Mean and Sub 6:30 Single. Sub 6:40 Global
OH: Sub 24 Avg ✓ and Sub 19 Single. ✓ Sub 22 Global ✓
3BLD: Sub 2:25 Mean and Aub 2:00 Single. Sub DNF Global
4BLD: Sucess?
5BLD: NO
MBLD: 4 Points. 4+ Points Global
FT: Sub 1:30 Mean ✓ and Sub 1:15 Single. Sub 1:20 Global ✓
FMC: Sub 45 Mean and Sub 38 Single. Sub 42 Global
Pyra: Sub 6.5 Avg ✓ and Sub 4.5 Single. Sub 6 Global
Mega: Sub 1:45 Avg and Sub 1:35 Single. Sub 1:42 Global
Skewb: Sub 7.5 Avg and Sub 5.5 Single. Sub 7 Global ✓
SQ1: Sub 15 Avg and Sub 12 Single. ✓ Sub 14.5 Global
Clock: Sub 15 Avg and Sub 12 Single. Sub 14.5 Global

Go to Nats ✓
Be Active on Youtube X
Be Active on Speedsolving X
Go to 7+ Comps
Learn Algs ✓
Don't Suck at Cubing ✓
Don't be a socially awkward 10 yr old at comps like last year ✓
Break a Finger a Couple Weeks Before the 2nd Biggest Comp Ever ✓


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jan 1, 2017)

2x2: Sub 3 average
3x3: Sub 7 average
OH: Sub 11 average
4x4: Sub 35 average
5x5: Sub 1:15 average.


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 1, 2017)

2x2: I don't know, I don't do 2x2 much.
3x3: Sub-20 global average at the very least, hopefully far lower; I dunno if I could get a sub-10 single; learn full OLL
4x4: Sub-1:00 single just through osmosis; I have no will to git gud at Yau
5x5: Low- or sub-2 single, mid- or low-2 global average
6x6: Sub-5 I guess? I don't know what improvement to expect
7x7: Boy howdy am I setting the bar low with *sub-8* oh my
OH: Just get better? I don't have any particular goals in mind. Sub-30, I guess.
Pyra: Don't care
Skewb: REALLY don't care
Mega: Don't really care, but idk
Squan: get a squan
Clock: get a clock I guess
Other: go to a competition, get a good solve at said competition, maybe learn BLD


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 1, 2017)

2x2 - sub 5 avg1000 + learn EG
3x3 - sub 12 avg100 + get faster at inspection
4x4 - sub 1:00 avg12
5x5 - sub 2:00 avg12
6x6 - sub 6?
7x7 - get one?
3x3 OH - sub 18 avg100
Pyraminx - ?
Skewb - learn how to solve it
Square 1 - sub 1:00?
Megaminx - learn how to solve it
3x3 BLD - learn to solve it consistently


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 1, 2017)

OLLiver said:


> Go for CR in something (WHY AUSTRALIA)



lol
could be worse, in USA we can't even get NR without getting WR in like half the events


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 1, 2017)

Cubing:

2x2: Sub 3 global, finish up CLL, learn to one look.

3x3: Sub 9 global and officially.

3x3OH: Sub 16/17 global

4x4: Sub 48 global.

5x5: Sub 1:40.

6/7: Get one.

Skewb: Sub 6 global

Squan: Sub 15 global and officially.

FMC: Get into it, sub 40 maybe?

BLD: Learn it

Pyra: lol, sub 10 again

Mega and feet: Do it.

Other:

1. Less 3x3, more other events (Again)

2. Studies before cubing. (Again)

3. Learn VLS and more ZBLL/ finish up learning algs for Squan etc.

4. Weight gain and exercise. (Again)

5. Go to more comps, meet more new people, stop being shy and socially awkward.


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 2, 2017)

I missed most of mine last year, but why not.

2x2: Official sub-5 Average
3x3: sub-12
4x4: sub-45
5x5: sub-1:30
6x6: sub-2:40
7x7: sub-4:15
OH: sub-19
3BLD: official mean
4BLD: official success
5BLD: official success
MBLD: official success, new PB at home
Skewb: catch up to official results
Pyraminx: official sub-9
SQ-1: sub-14
Clock: official sub-19
Megaminx: sub-1:15
Feet: Official result


----------



## moralsh (Jan 2, 2017)

Let's go:

2x2: practice something, get at least sub 7 average but sub 6 would be nice 
3x3: sub 18 by the end of the year, but not top priority this year
3x3 OH: just improve, sub 30 average would be nice but it's too much for me
4x4: sub 1:15 average sub 1 single
5x5: sub 2:30 average, sub 2 single
6x6 and 7x7: just improve, but sub 5 and sub 7 would be nice
Mega: sub 2:30 average, sub 2 single
Pyra: same as 2x2 practice and get something decent
SQ1: get a result and an average (only category I don't hace a result in apart from feet)
Clock: compete again, improve
Skewb: improve
3BLD: Get a mean, it's about time
4BLD: Get close to 5min so I can get NR if it is still there for grabs
5BLD: Get close to 15m and get NR
MBLD: 10+ points
FMC: stop DNFing, get a mean, improve single
Feet: keep using them to go to more comps

I'd settle with about half of this, the blind ones are the real priorities


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 2, 2017)

2x2: Practice more, and just try to get sub averages 5 more.
3x3: Sub 9 single, and maybe average sub 15 in comp.
3x3 OH: practice more
4x4: Practice in general and get a few more to find a main.
5x5: Get one and have fun
6x6 and 7x7: "
Mega: sub 2 average. Maybe compete in a comp with mega.
Pyra: get more easy singles.
SQ1: get an average. Just learn more algs.
Clock: Compete in, and/or own one.
Skewb: Sub 7 and maybe do better in comp.
3BLD: Learn and get a success
4BLD: at least attempt
5BLD: "
MBLD: 2/2 MAYBE
FMC: git gud. But probably not.
Feet: HAVE A COMP WITH IT. Sub 1 single and sub 1:30 average I guess.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 2, 2017)

3x3: Sub-11 global average being full CN (really hard)
OH: Sub-17 official average (should be easy)
3BLD: Sub-30 official single (should be easy)
Multi: 18 points NR (pretty hard, but definitely doable)
Feet: Top10 at Worlds (no idea how hard it will be)
FMC: Another sub-30 official mean (very hard)
4BLD: Sub-6 official single (should be easy)


----------



## Jugurtha (Jan 2, 2017)

By the end of 2017 these are my goals: (home results / official results)
Main events

3BLD: sub35 regularly + sub22 sg + sub25 mo3 / French Ch. title, Worlds podium with a sub25 in the finals (NRs maybe?)
4BLD: sub 6 regularly (shouldn't be long with a bit of practice) + sub 4 sg / French Ch. second title in a row + top10 at Worlds + sub 4'30 sg + official mo3
5BLD: start and practice to reach sub12 / French Ch. podium + sub12 sg + one success at Worlds

MBLD: 20 pts / French Ch. title (with NR?), better result at Worlds, reach 20 points officially
OH: sub 18 with 99% sub 20 / sub 13 sg + sub 17 ao5

3: sub 9.5 ao5 + sub 11.5 ao100 + sub 9 mo3 / 2 sub10 in the same ao5 + sub 11 ao5
4: sub 45 ao12 + learn OLL parity avoidance technique / sub 45 ao5, better single
Side events

2: learn EG1 / official sub3 ao5 and regularly sub4 ao5
5: sub 1'45 / sub 1'25 sg + sub 1'40 avg
6: - / sub 3'30 ao5
7: - / sub 5'30 ao5
pyra: sub5 ao100 / sub 4.5 ao5 and sub 3 sg
mega: - / sub 1'10 sg + sub 1'30 ao5
sq1: work on BTC and go on with screw method / get an ao5
skewb: start when I get an official sub30 at 3BLD and get a worst time
FMC: - / mo3 completed and sub40 + sub 35 single + top 10 at French Ch.

Happy new year to all of you, may all your objectives become true in the next 360+ days


----------



## Kudz (Jan 8, 2017)

need to put it here and too lazy to rewrite it again


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 9, 2017)

batmansmaster said:


> Which IB subjects are you taking?



Lol sorry for the late reply I just saw this.

Junior Year
IB SL Computer Science
IB HL 1 Math
IB HL 1 Literature
IB HL 1 American History
IB SL Chemistry
IB SL Mandarin Chinese

Senior Year
IB HL 2 Lit
IB HL 2 Math
IB HL Computer Science
Theory of Knowledge
IB SL Psychology
IB SL Film


----------



## Shiv3r (Jan 10, 2017)

Im super late, but here is what I am shooting for: 
-become sub-10 on 3x3(I am almost sub-15 after less than a year since starting, so I think it can happen)
-Become fast with OBLBL on 5x5 and prove to everyone that it is a viable fast method, hopefully getting others to follow suit
-Learn BLD
-Start a speedcubing club at my high school(Helix High)
-get my Youtube channel to be somewhat successful(link here )


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 29, 2017)

A third of the way through the year. Let's see how I'm doing!

Bold text = my comments.



DGCubes said:


> 2x2 - sub-4 global *Nope. Don't care about 2x2 all that much.*
> 3x3 - sub-12 global, sub-10 average in comp* Yes, I'm sub-12 global! No sub-10 average in comp, but I think a 10.80 is reasonably close.*
> 4x4 - sub-50 global* Basically yes. Right around 50.*
> 5x5 - sub-1:40 global* No, more around high 1:40s.*
> ...



Around 10.5 out of 29, or around 36%. Pretty good with 33% of the year done. 

How'd the rest of y'all do?


----------



## João Santos (Apr 29, 2017)

João Santos said:


> 2x2 - get sub 4.5
> 3x3 - get sub 15, full oll (no)
> 4x4 - get sub 1:30, learn hoya (yes)
> 5x5 - get sub 2:30, learn as much as posible (2:35)
> ...


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> 2x2: Sub-3 *lolno*
> 3x3: Sub-10 *No, sub-10.4*
> 4x4: Sub-45 *No, sub-48*
> 5x5: Sub-1:30 *No, sub-1:35*
> ...


Haven't achieved many of them yet, pretty close on a lot though.


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2017)

TDM said:


> 3BLD: average sub-1:30
> Multi: 10/10
> OH: NR
> 3x3: get my Roux faster than my CFOP again
> ...


I think I've _really_ underestimated how much BLD I would be doing. I'm still on track for, but haven't completed, the other three goals.

(for the 3x3 goal, I'd like to be consistently faster, to the point where being method neutral no longer benefits me)


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 29, 2017)

Here are mine in bold:


CornerCutter said:


> 2x2 - sub-5 *Not yet - around 5.7 right now. Sub-6 though*
> 3x3 - sub-15 *Nope, will be by end of year though for sure*
> 4x4 - sub-1:30 *Yes! Around sub-1:20 right now. *
> Pyraminx - sub-10 *Yes! Trying sub-7 right now. *
> ...



Doing well! I really need to set harder ones next year!


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> My goals:
> 2x2: Don't really care, maybe sub-5 official average *lol no*
> 3x3: Switch to Roux, sub-15 official average *sub-15 global at home, just have to go to a comp*
> 4x4: at least sub-1 official average, maybe sub-50 *pure sub-1 official avg yay*
> ...



I just need to go to a comp and I can meet most of these goals soon.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Overall Get Better!
> 3x3: gloabl sub-12, official sub-10 single / sub-12 average
> 4x4: global sub-45, official sub-40 single / sub-50 average
> 5x5: global sub-1:35, official sub-1:30 single / sub-1:40 average
> ...


Since it has been halfway threw the year and I've completed 90% of these goals I've decided to make new ones:
3x3: Global sub-11, official sub-8 single, official sub-11 average
2x2: Global sub-3.2, official 4 mover, official sub-3.5 average
4x4: global sub-42, skip 5 edges again?, official sub-43 average
5x5: global sub-1:20, lol cant beat single, official sub-1:20 average
6x6: global sub-2:40, official sub-2:35 single, official sub-2:45 mean, dont pop plz
7x7: global sub-4:00, official sub-3:55 single, official sub-4:00 mean
BLD: Global sub-2:00, Official sub-1:45 single, Official sub-3:00 mean
FMC: Keep global sub-30, Official 26 single, Official sub-30 mean
OH: Global sub-20, Official sub-16 single, official sub-20 average
Feet: Global sub-1:30, Official sub-1:20 single, Official sub-1:30 mean
Mega: Global Sub-1:00, Official sub-55 single (or SR), official sub-1 Average (or SR)
Pyra: Global sub-5.5, official sub-3 single, official sub-5 average.
Clock: Global sub-6.5, official sub-5 single, official sub-6 average (happy with sub-6.29)
Skewb: Global sub-7, official sub-4 single, official sub-7 average
Squan: Global sub-20, official sub-15 single, official sub-20 average
Multi-BLD: Succeed 2 more times. (2/4)


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 14, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Goals
> 2x2: sub 1.6 avg, sub 1 single, nats podium, make my own set to learn?
> 3x3: sub 8.6 avg
> 4x4 sub 45 avg
> ...


So far:
2x2: No No yes
3x3: No but why so specific 
4x4: yes
5x5: almost
OH: yes
Squan: no


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 14, 2017)

Good time for a check up:



One Wheel said:


> Seems a little early for New Year's Resolutions, but why not:
> 
> "Global" averages:
> 2x2: Currently ~11 seconds, Goal: sub-10
> ...



I think 4x4, megaminx, and maybe 6x6 are achievable. Maybe 5x5 if I put a lot of work into it. I got a 2:38 PB single today. Everything else could be achieved if I did nothing but cube for the rest of the year. 



TheRubiksCombo said:


> Don't be a socially awkward 10 yr old at comps like last year



Lol. I actually noticed you at Wiscube 2016. You struck me as exceptionally mature for your age. Don't change a thing.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 14, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Go to 4 comps inc World's and UK
> 4BLD success
> 4 points in MBLD
> Top 20 in UK for 3BLD
> ...



As we are reviewing

Go to 4 comps inc World's and UK's *On course*
4BLD success *Doing this after WCs*
4 points in MBLD *5/5 at home*
Top 20 in UK for 3BLD *If other people slow down a bit it should happen*
Teach someone new how to solve (preferably one of my kids) *Irons are in the fire*
Down a pint sub 3s (UK record?) *No. Need to practice*
Sub 2min 4x4 *No*
Sub 1min OH *No*
Do some 3x3 practice *No*


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 14, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Make it to at least Worlds and UKC
> 3BLD: sub-1:10 official, average sub-1 at home
> 4BLD: sub-6 official, average sub-5 at home
> 5BLD: sub-20 official
> ...


Only 4BLD sub-6 official met so far, now shooting for sub-5. Other targets remain the same. The BLD targets are achievable given my times at home, but I'm unlikely to meet those 4x4 & 5x5 targets.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 14, 2017)

muchacho said:


> 2x2: sub-5.5 avg (now 6.5)
> 3x3: sub-18 avg (now 21)
> OH: sub-25 avg (now 35, maybe too ambitous there)
> 4x4: sub-1:40 avg (now 2:10)
> ...



The one I care most is that sub-25 OH avg (not easy, now I'm barely sub-30), but I might get sub-18 at 3x3 (I'm at around 19.5), sub-1:40 4x4 (because that seems easy), and I'll try to get a 3BLD solve, but I'm not practicing the other events and probably won't until I get my main goals.


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2017)

I've already been greening some goals throughout the year, but here's the official ~6 months update:



Spoiler:  Old Goals



Competition goals:
3x3: Sub-8 single, sub-10 average _I haven't met either of these but I'm close-ish. Just a bit of luck will get me there!_ *no new goal*
4x4: Sub-40 single, sub-45 average _Got the average so barely, but my single is still sitting where it was a year ago. I really want the single, but otherwise_ *no new goal*
5x5: Sub-1:25 average _Got it, but I think I can do better._ *Sub-1:15 single, Sub-1:20 average*
2x2: Sub-2 single, sub-3 average. _I'm pretty close to both, and they seem reasonable for the end of the year. _*no new goal*
BLD: Sub-55 single._ No, but I'm really satisfied with my current single (59). I don't feel the need to go for anything faster right now_ *removing this goal*
OH: Sub-15 single, sub-19 average _I actually got the average in December, but I'm never going to beat it again. I can always hope on a lucky solve for the single!_ *no new goal*
FMC: Sub-27 single, sub-30 mean _I've realized recently that I don't like doing FMC, but I still really want to beat my single. _*no new goal*
Feet: NAR single and NR mean (32.87 and 39.10) _Since I blew past this in February and am still getting faster, my new goal is _*sub-28 single, sub-32 mean*
Mega: Sub-1:20 average _I've gotten into Mega a lot recently so I want to be faster than this. _*Sub-1:05 single, sub-1:10 average*
Pyra: Sub-3.5 single, sub-4.5 average _I got these really early in the year, so I have new, more ambitious goals:_ *Sub-2.4 single, sub-4 average*
SQ-1: Sub-20 single, Sub-23 average _Squan is another event I've discovered a love for, and I can definitely meet some more challenging goals:_ *Sub-15 single, Sub-20 average*
Clock: No _I still don't love Clock, but I did get a bit faster and met my new goals of sub-10 single, sub-12 average. Thus,_ *no new goal*
Skewb: Sub-5 single _I have pretty much unbeatable Skewb PBs right now, so_ *no new goal*
6x6: Sub-2:40 single, sub-2:45 mean _I improved pretty fast at big cubes, and I really want the 6x6 state records back:_ *Sub-2:20 single, Sub-2:30 mean*
7x7: Sub-3:50 single, sub-4:00 mean _I have really good 7x7 PBs right now, but I think I can still do better: _*Sub-3:30 single, Sub-3:40 mean*
4BLD: Sub-5:30 single._ Not yet, and I think this is a good goal to keep._ *no new goal*
5BLD: Sub-12:00 single._ This is actually too ambitious considering how hard it is to get a success, so now I'm only looking for a_ *sub-15:00 single*
MBLD: >=15 points. _I've realized that I don't even like Multi, and 13 points is quite satisfying for the moment. _*removing this goal*

45 comps (lifetime). Need to average 1.5 a month. _I have 39 right now and another 4 I'm for sure going to, so I might actually be able to make it to _*50 comps (lifetime)*
15 states _I'm at 12, but I have absolutely no new ones on the horizon. Random comps might pop up though. _*No new goal*
Top 10 NR in all BigBLD events _Since a lot of people got pretty fast, this is actually harder than my time goals. I don't really care about this any more, so I'm _*removing this goal*
4BLD mean maaaaaybe _I've missed it by three wings, so I think I can do it _*No new goal*

Other cubing goals:
Corner and center comms for BLD _I don't really feel like learning corner comms right now, but I am trying to standardize center comms, so my new goal is just to _*learn center comms for BLD*
Switch to all stickerless puzzles _I'm switching between a couple 3x3's, one of which isn't stickerless, but otherwise I'm all done! _*No new goal*
4LLL for Mega _Wow, I actually fixed one of my horrible cubing habits! _*No new goal*
More memo rooms for MBLD _Maybe someday... _*No new goal*
Make Nats finals in Pyra and BLD _This one is still in the future _*No new goal*
Stop using bad algs for everything _Not really, but I don't remember how bad my algs actually were in December _*No new goal*
Stop using bad turning styles for OH and SQ-1 _Halfway there, I've switched for SQ-1 but not OH _*No new goal*
Keep using bad cubes _Here is a sampler of comments my cubes have received: "That looks painful to turn" "This cube is disgusting" "This cube is cancer" "WHY?" So I think I've succeeded _*No new goal*
Teach at least two people to solve, one in my family and one outside my family _My sister is learning and I've kind of gotten other people into it, so my status for this goal is "sort of" _*No new goal*
Keep all comps that I organize on schedule and fun for everyone _No comment. _*No new goal*

Noncubing goals (though some of them apply to cubing too):
Stop caring what people think about me _Well, I've kind of moved from caring some about what everyone thinks to caring a lot about what a very very small number of people thinks. _*No new goal*
Be nicer to people _If anything I've gotten less nice. Need to work on that one. _*No new goal*
Make some money _I am in the process now, which is much better than I could have said 6 months ago! _*No new goal*
Save some of that money _Will do. _*No new goal*
Keep a perfect driving record _So far!_ *No new goal*
Learn to deal with friends moving away_ I don't think it will be that bad, honestly, and I'm meeting new people all the time!_ *Removing this goal*
Stay alive, I guess _The fact that I'm even making this post answers the question..._ *No new goal
*



I've compiled all of my revised goals and some new ones, and they'll be my goals for the rest of the year:



Spoiler: New Goals



Competition Goals:
3x3: Sub-8 single, sub-10 average
2x2: Sub-2 single, sub-3 average
4x4: Sub-40 single
5x5: Sub-1:15 single, sub-1:20 average
6x6: Sub-2:20 single, sub-2:30 mean
7x7: Sub-3:30 single, sub-3:40 mean
BLD: None
FMC: Sub-27 single
OH: Sub-15 single
Feet: Sub-28 single, sub-32 mean
Mega: Sub-1:05 single, sub-1:10 average
Pyra: Sub-2.4 single, sub-4 average
Clock: None
Skewb: None
SQ-1: Sub-15 single, sub-20 average
4BLD: Sub-5:30 single, official mean
5BLD: Sub-15:00 single
MBLD: None

45 comps 
15 states
100 podiums
Nats finals in Pyra and BLD
Be a better organizer/staffer

Global average goals:
3x3: 10.5
2x2: 3
4x4: 45
5x5: 1:20
6x6: 2:30
7x7: 3:40
BLD: 1:10
FMC: 31
OH: 20
Feet: 31
Mega: 1:10
Pyra: 4
Clock: 12
Skewb: 7
SQ-1: 20
4BLD: 6:00
5BLD: 14:00
MBLD: 17 in an hour 

Other cubing goals:
Standardize center comms for BigBLD
Finish relearning SQ-1 algs
Fix bad CLLs
L2E for 5x5 (again)
U ZBLL for Feet

Noncubing goals:
Be a decent, competent human being
Save [AMOUNT OF MONEY HERE] by end of year (I know what the number is, I just don't want to publicize it)
Keep driving safely
Learn some Spanish, for real this time
Learn an instrument, for real this time
[SECRET GOAL] (I know what this is and also know it 100% won't happen, but whatever)
Stay happy, healthy and friendly!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> just a few priority things:
> 
> Feet: worlds podium/ world champion, sub28/33
> Megaminx: Get NR avg aswell
> ...


Feet: WC podium, didn't care about winning or not, winning avg was like 30 haha. Don't care about the avgs, I can still improve them
Mega: Got it 3 times, and lost it again lol, but kinda done I guess 
3x3: not yet :/

SOR: yep, easily  improved mbld by a bit but done so yay
Gold Member, "only" WR missing for Platinum Member wtf
Comp: yep 

Been a great first half of 2017 so far!


----------



## João Santos (Jul 17, 2017)

João Santos said:


> 2x2 - get sub 4.5
> 3x3 - get sub 15, full oll - Sub 18 missing 8
> 4x4 - get sub 1:30, learn hoya - Sub 1:05 learned
> 5x5 - get sub 2:30, learn as much as posible - Sub 2:10 using hoya
> ...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 17, 2017)

Let's see how I'm doing



uyneb2000 said:


> heh I'm bad at these
> 
> 2x2: sub-2.5 average official, idc about single *Nope*
> 3x3: sub-8 average official, sub-7 single *Got the single *
> ...


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 1, 2017)

Oooh the year's 2/3 done. Let's check again!

Bold text = my comments.



DGCubes said:


> 2x2 - sub-4 global *Still no.*
> 3x3 - sub-12 global, sub-10 average in comp* Sub-12 global, but no sub-10 comp average.*
> 4x4 - sub-50 global* Yeah, basically.*
> 5x5 - sub-1:40 global* Low 1:40s, so definitely close.*
> ...



That brings me from 10.5/29 last time I checked to 15/29. 51.7% done 66% through the year. Not bad, but it could definitely be better.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 1, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Failed for last year's goals, so I won't really put farfetched ones
> 
> 2x2(main preference):global sub 2, officially sub 1.9,might learn EG2(expecting to finish EG1 in the next few days)
> 3x3: I just wanna be sub 10 global. Sub 10 official avg would be nice.
> ...



2x2: ehh almost. official 2.08(failed at cerulean), global 2.0-2.1, sometimes 2.3-2.4 or maybe sometimes sub2. depends on mood.
3x3: eh nah, sub 11.5 but gud official avg, 10.48

4x4 : oh yes 52-53

5x5: ..... maybe i guess??

OH: 21 ish lol
Mega: Sub 1:50 lol
Pyra: Almost
Skoob: Almost
BLD: lolno, but will try in the future
clock: Well i surprised myself. 16ish in 4 months is gud i think

till now: 5/10

wew


----------



## Iggy (Sep 1, 2017)

Iggy said:


> I can see myself not cubing much next year, so I'm not gonna set many goals:
> 
> Skewb: sub 5 with advanced *lol not at all*
> Pyra: sub 4? *sort of*
> ...



still 4 months to go, I might be able to do skewb and mega  lets see


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 3, 2017)

Okay let's see how many I got so far



Ksh13 said:


> 2x2: Sub-3 *No, getting close to it though*
> 3x3: Sub-10 *Yes*
> 4x4: Sub-45 *Yes*
> 5x5: Sub-1:30 *Yes*
> ...



All in all I'm pretty happy with this, the goals were a bit easy though, will make harder for next year.


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> My goals:
> 2x2: Don't really care, maybe sub-5 official average *no, gotta go to a comp*
> 3x3: Switch to Roux, sub-15 official average *ya, just gotta go to a comp*
> 4x4: at least sub-1 official average, maybe sub-50 *pure sub-1, not even close to sub-50*
> ...



I think I can complete most of these at Finnish Champs.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 3, 2017)

Time to check in, now there's a 2018 thread.



mark49152 said:


> Make it to at least Worlds and UKC
> 3BLD: sub-1:10 official, average sub-1 at home
> 4BLD: sub-6 official, average sub-5 at home
> 5BLD: sub-20 official
> ...


All met comfortably except I am still about 20s off my home target for 4BLD, had no 6BLD success, and missed 4x4 and 5x5 goals. With no more comps for me in 2017, maybe I'll try for 6BLD. 

Now time to go post in the 2018 thread!


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Go to 4 comps inc World's and UK
> 4BLD success
> 4 points in MBLD
> Top 20 in UK for 3BLD
> ...



Go to 4 comps inc World's and UK *Yes*
4BLD success *Not yet*
4 points in MBLD *5 at home, 1 in comp. Only had 1 attempt due to qualifying *
Top 20 in UK for 3BLD *No, the event has got too popular *
Teach someone new how to solve (preferably one of my kids) *No*
Down a pint sub 3s (UK record?) *No*
Sub 2min 4x4 *No*
Sub 1min OH *No *
Do some 3x3 practice *Not really*
All a bit rubbish.


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 4, 2017)

OK time to check on these.



Elo13 said:


> My goals:
> 2x2: Don't really care, maybe sub-5 official average No, doesn't matter though
> 3x3: Switch to Roux, sub-15 official average Yes, 13.42 average
> 4x4: at least sub-1 official average, maybe sub-50 Yes, 44.51 average
> ...



I didn't practice nearly as many events as I though I would, so I easily met my goals in some events and didn't get close in others. Also I improved a lot faster that I thought I would in a lot of events.


----------



## Sion (Dec 4, 2017)

Sion said:


> 2x2: Simply learn Varasano and achieve sub 8.
> 
> 3x3: Learn CMLL, Acheive Sub 15 with PCMS.
> 
> ...



2x2: 2x2 broke and in need of new one.

3x3: got a 17 second single, still 26 average. Ditching Cmll for PLL. Mostly done with PLL; transitioning to MZRG/C. 
Im probably sub 20, because my only cube at the moment is a Taiyan, which is a nine year old speedcube, and its more susceptible to older cube problems.

4x4: still working on it. Not sub 2 yet. Similar story as to 2x2. I have a working 4x4, but its a crappy rubiks; the only puzzle that is stiff as all hell and floppier than the first gans 356.

Pyra: Created a V first varient.

Mega: still 6 minutes. Maybe 2019.

Tempest: set back to square one. Only up to adrian and I. Working from scratch again. 75 percent different design, as to go with the current status in speedcubes and the community.

Conclusions: I overestimated myself, but I feel like I have matured as well.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 4, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Events:
> 
> 2x2: sub3, Learn CLL, EG-1, EG-2, 1-look
> 3x3 (priority): sub7 single, average sub10 (currently 15), learn OLL + COLL + some WVs, use a bit edge control, use keyhole for some F2L cases, become dual CN, 1-look cross, all PLLs sub1.5
> ...



I knew my goals have been a bit too optimistic but I'm still disappointed cause I accomplished almost nothing. Here we go..

*2x2:* No motivation and my cube broke.
*3x3:* Not even a sub8 single although for some months I was only training this event. However, at least I improved by 2 seconds. I don't exactly know why I still use only white.
*4x4:* My global average is sub1:00 though, an improvement by over 20 seconds.
*5x5:* Three attempts of secretly training this event went wrong, due to lack of motivation cause by bad hardware. Also reduction look-ahead is annoying so I might switch to Hoya soon.
*6x6:* I did only ~5 solves to reach my goal.
*OH:* While I haven't reached my goal, my global avg is sub19 so it's still okay. Started learning ZBLL and stopped cause I'm not really determined. Also forgot COLL. Nowadays I don't even know if I'd consider this my main event anymore.
*BLD:* Still with M2 / OP but constantly improving.
*Feet:* Sprained my foot in the beginning of the year and never started Feet again. Not too sad about this one.
*Pyra:* Apart from official solves I only touched a Pyraminx for one session this year and I improved by one second in ~50 solves, still using LBL without blockbuilding.
*Mega:* This became my most hated event. I keep getting worse and worse every competition.
*MBLD:* Maybe I can't do 20 cubes, BUT I bought those 20 cubes at least!
*FMC:* Had two chances for an official sub30 mean, both failed thanks to a DNF (29 DNF 29 and 32 26 DNF). For insertions however, I learned way more than just 4c and 3e (namely twisted corners, flipped edges, block comms, 2e2e, 2e2c, sunes, 4-movers, one move, 6c, to mention just a few).
*4BLD:* Two official successes even.
*5BLD:* Yes, and that success was even official!

And once again a few new events hit me by surprise.

*7x7:* Won a cube, never trained but still compete.
*SQ-1:* It just looked interesting, so why not.
*Skewb and Clock:* Now that only 2 events were missing, I wanted to become the ultimate allrounder and eventually reach Silver Club.

*Cubing:* I basically go to every comp in my country these days and Worlds took place on my continent. I got 2 podiums and once I was close to win an event (when in FMC the whole podium had 23 and me a 24). I'm especially happy to have organized my first competition! So I stopped holding Skewb, SQ-1 and Clock back, replaced by a new goal, namely reaching Silver Club (only 7x7 avg is missing now, lol). I stopped recording my official solves to control my nerves better and I didn't really invest much time in other methods for 3x3. Only missed the Weekly Forum Comp once. In general I'm happy about my cubing life.

*General:* Seems like Cubing is pushing other hobbies away.. Not too sad about it. ^^ Although I started playing League of Legends again, this time semi-competitive..


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 6, 2017)

I deleted my goals ages ago because they were far too unrealistic. I remember a couple. I didn't have any Square-1 goals but PBed (and WRed) this year which is good. Feet mean goal was sub 45, I got 46.21 which isn't bad since I did far too little practice.

The overall goal was 50 kinchranks, I'm on 41.48 which is what I meant about unrealistic. Could have probably got 43-45 if I spent the year cubing a lot but I didn't.


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 8, 2017)

3x3: Become sub 10 (currently sub 20)
4x4: Become sub 1:30
Skewb: learn
Pyraminx: learn
3x3 OH: Learn and get sub 45
3x3 BLD: Learn


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 8, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Goals
> 2x2: sub 1.6 avg, sub 1 single, nats podium, make my own set to learn?
> 3x3: sub 8.6 avg
> 4x4 sub 45 avg
> ...


1 comp left but let's see what I have:
2x2: no yes and don't talk to me about that
3x3 no but close
4x4: yes
5x5: yes
Oh yes
Squan yes
I'm happy with how I did his year, but I'd like to get a better 2x2 average at Severna and I will be happy


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 8, 2017)

ariissleeping said:


> 3x3: Become sub 10 (currently sub 20)
> 4x4: Become sub 1:30
> Skewb: learn
> Pyraminx: learn
> ...


This is the 2017 goals thread. You should post next year's goals on the 2018 thread.


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 8, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> This is the 2017 goals thread. You should post next year's goals on the 2018 thread.


_facepalm_ WHOOPS SORRY FOR NECROPOSTING


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Feet: WC podium, didn't care about winning or not, winning avg was like 30 haha. Don't care about the avgs, I can still improve them
> Mega: Got it 3 times, and lost it again lol, but kinda done I guess
> 3x3: not yet :/
> 
> ...


~half a year later, I didn't got what I quite wanted but idrc.
Awesome results this year and probably my best cubing year so far!
also surpassed the 100 podiums, I have 105 now.
I'll try my best to get a WR someday, then I can quit cubing at any moment whem I feel like it and say I accomplished everything I ever wanted


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 18, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> I'm going to be more thorough this time around.
> 
> Cubic puzzles:
> 
> ...


*Summary*: I made too many goals that I couldn't stick to and had a really busy year in other parts of my life. Happy with what I did achieve though.

Cubic puzzles:

*2x2* - (Practice, average sub 6) barely touched 2x2.
*3x3* - (global sub 16 average, sub 10 single at home) Got a sub 16 average in comp. Global average is just barely sub 18 though. Hardly moved all year. PB is still 11.44. Speed practicing to learn ZBLL though, so I'm not disappointed.
*4x4* - (Practice regularly, sub 1:00 average of 5 at home, sub 1:20 official average) Practiced a lot in the first half of the year, managed a 1:19 comp average. 
*5x5* - (sub 2:30 average of 5 at home) didn't even practice. 
*6x6* - (sub 5:00 average of 5 at home) Practiced quite a lot, got a few sub 5 means, but PB Ao5 is 5:00.71. Might do a few solves next week to push it past the 5 minute barrier.
*7x7* - (sub 8:00 average of 5 at home) Didn't even practice
3x3 variants

*One handed* - (sub 25 global average. Get that damn sub 30 average in comp) Global average is around 27, but I got a 25 average in comp
*Feet* - (do a few solves from time to time so I don't forget how to do it) Practiced on carpet, but the floor at the comp was slippery tiles. Turns out it's a completely different event 
*Fewest moves* - (If there's a chance to do it at a comp, find the time to practice like crazy and take the AfR single sub 30) FMC Africa didn't happen .
Non-cubic puzzles

*Pyraminx* - (I'm where I want to be for now. 7.xx official average would be nice) Kind of forgot how to do pyra. 2 seconds slower than I was last year
*Skewb* - (sub 7 official average would be nice but I'll prioritise pretty much all other events first) Yup, successfully prioritised other events.
*Clock* - (convince other people to get clocks and convince an organizer to hold clock. If there is a comp with clock, get a sub 20 average) Average comfortably sub 20 at home but everyone at the comp was DNFing. I deliberately checked each solve before stopping the timer, saved a DNF and got a 20.02 average.
*Square-1* - (If there's a comp, practice to get a sub 40 average) Got sub 40 at home, but messed up the average at the comp. Got a 33 single though.
*Kilominx* - (do an average of 100, practice occasionally in the hopes it eventually becomes official) Did less than 30 solves.
*Megaminx* - (Learn some algs and practice regularly. Sub 2:30 average sounds reasonable with lots of practice) Learned some OLL, learned ZZ-Spike, got a really lucky 2:29 average in comp.
*Gigaminx* - (do an average of 5 in one sitting. Get sub 20:00 globally) Got a 26 minute average of 5,but not in one sitting. Had a day off work but 3 solves in my manager called me and I had to go in for an urgent meeting with a client.
*Curvy Copter* - (Practice so that I can solve it smoothly from jumbled rather than fumbling around until I get it by pure luck) Barely touched it.
Blindfolded events

*3BLD* - (Practice advanced M2, get sub 2:00 at home, and hopefully a decent time in a comp) Practiced M2, average 3 minutes at home, but messed up in comp.
*4BLD* - (Get a success at home) Got corners and centres down. Just need to master edges.
*MBLD* - (Convince an organiser that its worth it to hold MBLD and get 3 points officially) - nope.
Overall cubing goals

Stay in the top 10 Kinchranks for Africa - Slipped down to 8th but still there. 
Official results in 16/18 events - Yes, if my DNFs in MBLD count, otherwise I'm on 15.
Keep up my current comp PB streak - 17 comps and counting.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 18, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Failed for last year's goals, so I won't really put farfetched ones
> 
> 2x2(main preference):global sub 2, officially sub 1.9,might learn EG2(expecting to finish EG1 in the next few days) *almost, 2.1ish, 2.08 avg cause I only went to like 2 comps*
> 3x3: I just wanna be sub 10 global. Sub 10 official avg would be nice. *No lol. High 10 Low 11 atm, 10.48 official*
> ...



5/10, pretty dismal. but i picked up feet along the way and got sub 1:30 so 6/11 i guess lol.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 19, 2017)

ClovisKoo said:


> 3x3: Sub-11, learn roux/bld
> 4x4: Sub-1:20 consistently, try yau
> 5x5: Find out what i average on it
> 3x3OH: Sub-28
> ...


3x3: averaging 11-12 still which is pretty ok
4x4: oh no
5x5: o h n o
3x3OH: ehhh
Competitions: I missed MCO.

Non-cubing:
-Something I actually feel really proud of! 
-Got into NG+ and started playing 3 but stopped since i couldnt get a decent framerate
-ehhh, couldve done better
-i lift now so i failed this pretty badly


----------



## CJK (Dec 24, 2017)

My goals:
- 2x2: get an official sub4 Avg (3.16), recognise all the CLLs faster (recognised them faster, but then didn't practice and forgot even a few), maybe learn EG-1? (learned full EG-1 and forgot almost everything again)
- 3x3: get another official sub10 single (got 10, but no sub9), get an sub10 Ao5 at home (best avg at home is 7.94), global sub12 (global ~10.5)
- 4x4: get a better cube (WuQue), sub40 single at home (34.59 at home, 36.86 official), official sub45 Ao5 (41.69)
- 5x5: sub1:45 global (~1:27), maybe top1000 single and avg rank (685/984)
- 6x6: get a non-poping 6x6 (WuHua, but I've set it up so it pops a bit less), sub3 Mo3 at home (2:40 at home, 2:45 official), practice a bit more (not really)
- 7x7: get a better cube (WuJi is very good), maybe sub4 single? (3:28 single, even 3:50 Mean - both official)
- OH: global sub20 (global sub18 (once sub 17))
- bld: get a higher success rate (I switched to M2 and it got almost immediately better), official mean (2.14, pretty bad), maybe official sub2 single (1:14.81) 
- feet: sub40 global (~40.5, stopped practicing after a while), sub45 official Mo3 (42.58), sub40 official single (33.59), sub30 single at home (PB is 25.89)
- FMC: get an official Mo3 (got two: 35.00 and 34.67), maybe official sub32 single (28)
- mbld: get more than 2 points (4/5), attemp more than 4 cubes (up to 6 cubes)
- pyra: get an official sub6 Ao5 (3.91), practice more (a lot), maybe a better pyra (X-Man Magnetic)
- mega: practice more (not that much more, but more), maybe sub1:30 global (~1:22)
- skewb: get a better skewb (MoYu Magnetic, Wingy is on the way), practice (yes), learn more algs (too lazy), global sub6.5 (~5.5)
- clock: practice more (not really), official sub13 Ao5 (12.38), global sub12.5 (~12.2)
- square-1: global sub30 (~24), maybe learn more algs (too lazy), set-up my Square-1 to make it better (too lazy)

other goals:
- top10 NR in one of these: SOR single (8.), SOR avg (10.), KinchRanks (11.)
- top100 WR in another event than Feet (best other rankings: single: 150. at Pyraminx, avg: 208. at Pyraminx)
- no nemesis anymore (still Antoine Cantin)

I forgot about bigbld:
4bld: get a success (got 18) (if possible, official (12:05))
5bld: at least try (tried once, got a success: 48:36)

All in all pretty easy goals, maybe I'll make them harder next year.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 26, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> 3x3: sub-13, maybe look at learning VLS? ~12.5 global, official sub-12 average
> 4x4: sub-48 ~46 global, official sub-46 average
> 5x5: not a high priority, official sub-1:40 avg (no comps with 5x5)
> OH: again, not a priority, official sub-25 avg (no comps with OH)
> ...



Wow, it's interesting to look back on this after a significant portion of my year was not focused on cubing.
Never did touch any of the bigger BLD stuff, or even the 3BLD really. Ended up focusing on 3x3 and 4x4, and picking up Roux towards the end of the year.


----------



## João Santos (Dec 26, 2017)

João Santos said:


> 2x2 - get sub 4.5
> 3x3 - get sub 15, full oll 14.83 ao100 but not feeling sub 15 and just dont know 3 oll
> 4x4 - get sub 1:30, learn hoya sub 55 officially and using hoya
> 5x5 - get sub 2:30, learn as much as posible 1:38 avg in comp using hoya
> ...


----------



## muchacho (Dec 28, 2017)

muchacho said:


> 2x2: sub-5.5 avg (now 6.5)
> 3x3: sub-18 avg (now 21)
> OH: sub-25 avg (now 35, maybe too ambitous there)
> 4x4: sub-1:40 avg (now 2:10)
> ...



None. I've only practiced 3x3 (average around 18.7), OH (28.5) and a bit of 4x4 (at some point I was sub-1:45, not far from the goal). Also tried 3BLD for some weeks, but it was too much effort.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 30, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Due by the end of 2017, roughly 350-400 hours of cubing later:
> (Average means global average unless in comp)
> 
> 3x3: Finally average sub 10, I think it's definitely possible.
> ...


Ok now should be a good time to check these (some people checked way too early)
Soo

3x3: Finally average sub 10, I think it's definitely possible. - *Yep, done I average like 9.8*
4x4: Average sub 45, get pretty extreme with the event. - *Lol I average sub 40 now, way done.*
5x5: average sub 1:30 seems pretty possible. 5x5 is fun! - *Didn't practice as much as I thought I would but still done*
2x2: Stick at averaging low 3's don't really need to improve. *- did improve to almost 3 seconds, I dun even know why.*
BLD: Do a bunch of Comp solves, average sub 2 with at least 40% accuracy. *- exactly 50% acuracy in comp and i average like 1:15, not sure about accuracy*
OH: Average sub 20. I don't think this will be too hard. *Yea it wasn't*
FMC: Understand commutators and insertions I guess. Average under 45 *I fully understand commutators and insertions but haven't done enough FMC to see what I average*
Feet: do some home solves and get a single under 2:30 *ahhh nope did a few solves though*
Mega: get semi-serious in the event and average sub 1:25 *no mega is boring to practice*
Pyra: Podium at nationals again in 2017. Get an official sub 3 and offical sub 4 average. Globally average low 4. *Missed the podium because of stupid things, got a 2 single and 4 average but i do average low 4.*
SQ-1: improvement not needed. Cut 5 seconds off average, to sub 25 *hey perfect*
Clock: Average sub 20 it's not like Aus nats will have clock as an event. *Didnt really touch this*
Skewb: Make finals at nats, not take this event seriously, maybe 7-8 global average. *Didnt make finals but 7-8 global still*
6x6: get decent, average sub 3 *almost*
7x7: Get yuxin 7x7 and start actually doing some solves. Idk what's good in this event, but average sub 5. *Yeh nah i average like 5.*
4BLD: I doubt I'll learn this *ayy success and in comp too*
5BLD: won't learn this *wut the actual heck i got a success*
MBLD: get official >4 points at nats this year. PB at home to be at least 5 points. *Yeah i got a 5 pointer in comp and 6 at home so all good

Wow I need to make my goals more extreme*


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 30, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Ok now should be a good time to check these (some people checked way too early)



All my goals were official, so I checked them after my last comp this year.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> *BOLD = Y/N and Notes*
> 
> UPDATED 7/7/2017
> Megaminx: global sub 1:10, official sub 1:00 single / sub 1:05 average
> ...


8/39 pure, 14/39 if I hadn't updated goals, or 16/39 if I'm being more lenient

dang
That sucks


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Overall Get Better!
> 3x3: gloabl sub-12, official sub-10 single / sub-12 average
> 4x4: global sub-45, official sub-40 single / sub-50 average
> 5x5: global sub-1:35, official sub-1:30 single / sub-1:40 average
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Meow (Jan 2, 2018)

Meow said:


> All events even though I don't actually do all events.
> 
> 2x2: sub 1.7 global, sub 1.7 official, get back into the event, finish tcll and leg1 maybe, actually get good
> 3x3: sub 7.5 global(yes, very big goal), sub 8 official avg, maybe get a lucky single, Finish zbll( I am at about 120), get closer to full ollcp( I probably know close to half, haven't counted really)
> ...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2018)

Iggy said:


> I can see myself not cubing much next year, so I'm not gonna set many goals:
> 
> Skewb: sub 5 with advanced
> Pyra: sub 4?
> ...



Skewb: no
Pyra: maybe?
Square-1: yeah
Mega: quite close
Yes for BLD
Yes for big cubes
Yes for worlds

not too bad


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 4, 2018)

From last year, *with notes*. 

Seems a little early for New Year's Resolutions, but why not:

"Global" averages:
2x2: Currently ~11 seconds, Goal: sub-10 - *not really. Pretty much the same as last year. *
3x3: Currently ~33 seconds, Goal: Sub-25, Maybe learn ZZ - *not really. Running about 29 seconds currently with CFOP*
4x4: Currently ~1:55, Goal: Sub-1:30 - *on a good day. 1:35 is a fair estimate of my global average. *
5x5: Currently ~3:40, Goal: Sub-2:30 - *2:45, 2:35 on a good day. *
6x6: Currently ~7:00, Goal: Sub-4:30 - *more like 5:10, just under 5:00 on a good day. *
7x7: Currently don't have one, Goal: Sub-6:30 - *got one, a few actually, average roughly 8:00.*
Megaminx: Currently ~4:30, Goal: Sub-3:00 - *about 3:20*
Square-1: Currently ~2:00+, Goal: Sub-45 - *no. Didn't really practice. *
Feet: Currently ~3:00, Goal: Sub 1:30 - *closer to 2:00*
3x3 OH: Currently ~1:15, Goal: Sub-45 - *around 55-1:00*
FMC: Currently little practice, averaging around 45-50, Goal: 35 - *didn't practice, so no.* 
3BLD: Currently ~30% success, Goal: Sub-2:30, learn M2 - *M2 sort of. The rest: I think ~30% success was generous a year ago, and hasn't improved, I think my fastest success is 14:xx.*
4BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 50% Success - *not even close. Didn't actually make an attempt. *
5BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 50% Success- *not even close. Didn't actually make an attempt. *
6BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 1 Success- *not even close. Didn't actually make an attempt. *
7BLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 1 Success- *not even close. Didn't actually make an attempt. *
MBLD: Currently: haven't tried, Goal: 4/4- *not even close. Didn't actually make an attempt. *
Clock and Pyraminx: continue to avoid learning how to solve - *I solved pyraminx a couple of times early this year, but clock is one goal I actually met! *
Skewb: forget how to solve (I may have already accomplished this one, but I'm afraid if I try it to find out I'll remember). - *same*

6x6 and 7x7 might be a bit ambitious, but I think everything else is achievable. - *reasonably close on a lot of these. I'll probably be about a year late on most of them. *


----------

